# Piston Provost crash in Lincolnshire



## Geedee (Jul 8, 2009)

.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 8, 2009)

Sad to hear that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2009)

Damn...


----------



## lingo (Jul 8, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Sad day again. Looks like a Piston Provost has gone down in Lincolnshire with one feared dead.



Sad indeed. I trained on those. The only negative feature was a slow spin recovery. It could turn through 2 complete rotations after taking the remedial action. Otherwise they were entirely predictable in their behaviour.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 8, 2009)

Shame to hear


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 8, 2009)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2009)

Very sad. There's a slight possibility that I might at one time have known the owner, although it's some time since I last saw him and his Provost. It might have been sold on since then of course. So, unfortunately, that's three we know of this week, let's hope that's the total of the infamous 'always come in threes'.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2009)

That stinks


----------



## Waynos (Jul 10, 2009)

It has emerged from reports that the pilot was John Fairey. Son of Sir Richard Fairey. All very sad.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2009)

Not who I thought it was, but I had met him once or twice too. Darn!


----------



## MrCreak (Aug 2, 2009)

It was at Waddo the previous Sunday.
Apparently the crash was as it was going back down South.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2009)




----------

